# Steinhatchee fishing???



## Lejet

Taking the family to Steinhatchee the week after Christmas. Anybody on here fished there? Any willingness to share some info? Taking a 16 foot boat to fish out of. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bill Me

Awesome fishin hole. Fished there for years. Are you staying at Steinhatchee landing? Its very nice. Lost of activities. Bikes, pool, tennis, archery, horses etc....

Fishing wise this time of year, likely the fish have not yet moved into the river, but we are almost ready for that. Cold weather will push them in. Fish deep holes in the morning, shallower rises in the river in the afternoon as it warms. Mirror Lure 52 M series lures fished slowly or live shrimp are the way to go.

If they are not in the river hit the flats to the north of the river. out on the flats for trout. in the creek mouths, creeks, and flats close to shore for reds at high tide.

There is a creek a little to the south. I think called rocky creek. Its not great fishing, but an awesome little cruise. Also, go all the way up the river to the "falls." Its rocky so be careful up there, but a nice ride.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

If you go into Rocky Creek you should probably idle. I have seen some very large submerged boulders just outside the creek and they will certainly do a number on a prop.
Be careful running anywhere close to shore on a low tide unless you have a jack plate and a flats boat. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Bill Me said:


> Awesome fishin hole. Fished there for years. Are you staying at Steinhatchee landing? Its very nice. Lost of activities. Bikes, pool, tennis, archery, horses etc....
> 
> Fishing wise this time of year, likely the fish have not yet moved into the river, but we are almost ready for that. Cold weather will push them in. Fish deep holes in the morning, shallower rises in the river in the afternoon as it warms. Mirror Lure 52 M series lures fished slowly or live shrimp are the way to go.
> 
> If they are not in the river hit the flats to the north of the river. out on the flats for trout. in the creek mouths, creeks, and flats close to shore for reds at high tide.
> 
> There is a creek a little to the south. I think called rocky creek. Its not great fishing, but an awesome little cruise. Also, go all the way up the river to the "falls." Its rocky so be careful up there, but a nice ride.


----------



## Bill Me

True that. Its shallow all over and this time of year even in a flats boat with jack plate you really can't get up against the marsh on low tide. In general its not a rocky place, but there are exceptions and Rocky creek would be one. Around a number ot the points as well.


----------



## Reel Mccoy

Fished there many times through the years. The flounder gigging in the Steinhatchee river is out of this world!!!!! Fish the marker buoys with shrimp on the bottom. If you get outside of the channel on some flats, catch a lady fish and fillet the skin really thin, cut a "v" in the tail and the just drift the bait over the flats. I can alomost guarantee you get your limit of big gator trout that way. Horseshoe island is also really good for reds and you can catch your limit of Sheephead on any structure you can find. PM me if you have anymore questions.


----------

